# Ugh, where to start??



## mesh1991 (Oct 1, 2011)

Apologies up front, I do not have any ranges for my labs...

November 2010, I was diagnosed hypo by my pcm...my TSH was 4.9 and I had full blown symptoms. After 6 weeks on 100 mcg of Synthyroid, my TSH dropped to 1.7 and my PCM freaked about it being so low and reduced my Synthyroid to 50 mcg. All my hypo symptoms increased and in March 2011, my TSH was back to 2.9, so I requested to see an endo. After seeing him, due to the results of the numerous test, he concluded that I had Hashimoto's (positive for both antibodies) and 100 mcg Synthyroid would be appropriate treatment. Blood work at the end of June 2011 looked great and we were plugging along. In the middle of August, I was a hot mess...rapidly losing weight, shaky, nervous, irritable, racing heart rate, trouble breathing so I had labs completed again:

August 16, 2011
Again, no ranges, but I will note which results were considered high, according to my lab.

T4 (total): 19.9 (H)
T3 (total): 195 (H)
TSH: 0.387
Thyroglobulin: 42.9 (H)

Reduced my meds to 100mcg for 6 days and 50mcg for day 7

Then I received my September 29, 2011 labs

Free T4: 2.37 (H)
T3: 231 (H)
TSH: 0.046 (L)

Is this Hashitoxicosis? Will the ups and downs continue??? I feel awful!

TIA,

Amy


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

You really appear over medicated to me. There are lots of doses between 50 and 100 mcg. Not sure why they are not being tried.

50 feels too low for you and 100 feels too high. Your endo only dropped your T4 by 50 mcg per week with your current doses.

I started on 50 mcg and my next dose was 62.5 mcg (1/2 of a 125 mcg) and now I am on 75 mcg. There is also an 88 mcg.

I personally would talk to your doctor about trying 75 mcg 7 days per week and see where you end up there.

It takes patience and a lot of tweaking to find the exact correct dose. Also, make sure you are not changing brands of T4 on refills. That makes a sigificant difference for me and my numbers.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mesh1991 said:


> Apologies up front, I do not have any ranges for my labs...
> 
> November 2010, I was diagnosed hypo by my pcm...my TSH was 4.9 and I had full blown symptoms. After 6 weeks on 100 mcg of Synthyroid, my TSH dropped to 1.7 and my PCM freaked about it being so low and reduced my Synthyroid to 50 mcg. All my hypo symptoms increased and in March 2011, my TSH was back to 2.9, so I requested to see an endo. After seeing him, due to the results of the numerous test, he concluded that I had Hashimoto's (positive for both antibodies) and 100 mcg Synthyroid would be appropriate treatment. Blood work at the end of June 2011 looked great and we were plugging along. In the middle of August, I was a hot mess...rapidly losing weight, shaky, nervous, irritable, racing heart rate, trouble breathing so I had labs completed again:
> 
> ...


Amy, hi there! Welcome!










The Thyroglobulin; is that just plain Thyroglobulin or Thyroglobulin Ab (antibodies?)

What antibodies did you have done that prompted the doc to diagnose Hashimoto's?

It would be very interesting if your doctor would run the FREE T3.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

And then of course, I hate you don't have ranges. Different labs use different ranges so maybe in the future you could get those as well and we can better help you.


----------

